# bathroom vent fan and heater ringing sound



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If you turned off the breaker, it must be something else ringing.
Could there be two circuits feeding the fan?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

What kind of ringing? A steady squeal or like a piezo scream or a ringing bell???? If there is no power the only thing that comes to mind is possibly the bearing between the motor and the blower for your fart-fan is dryed out or is trying to seize and air pressure from inside your home blowing out through the fan vent and turning the blower. You might be able to lube it, but you will have to get the blower assembly completely out of the housing. Then look for 2 small tubes -about 1/16" in diameter- one on either end of the motor. Point these straight up in the air and put about four drops of light oil from one of those extend-a-spout oilers you can get from the hardware store for about $2.00. Let it sit for about ten minutes plug it back in and try it.


----------



## RobertEspo (Mar 14, 2010)

jbfan said:


> If you turned off the breaker, it must be something else ringing.
> Could there be two circuits feeding the fan?


I flipped the main power breaker and the ringing did not stop. Can it be some kind of solinoid, magnetic switch or battery powered component? I am really puzzled.


----------



## RobertEspo (Mar 14, 2010)

Grampa Bud said:


> What kind of ringing? A steady squeal or like a piezo scream or a ringing bell???? If there is no power the only thing that comes to mind is possibly the bearing between the motor and the blower for your fart-fan is dryed out or is trying to seize and air pressure from inside your home blowing out through the fan vent and turning the blower. You might be able to lube it, but you will have to get the blower assembly completely out of the housing. Then look for 2 small tubes -about 1/16" in diameter- one on either end of the motor. Point these straight up in the air and put about four drops of light oil from one of those extend-a-spout oilers you can get from the hardware store for about $2.00. Let it sit for about ten minutes plug it back in and try it.


The "ringing" is a high-pitch continuous buzzing sound and it continues even after I flipped the main circuit breaker to the house. Can it be anything magnetic, or battery powered? I am really puzzled with this one.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Even thru you have main power for the whole house turned off the something on battery power must be on like alarm for your watch or smoke alarm or some gimzo { there are couple item I know but can not tell in this fourm to keep it G rated } that keep running for some reason.

Possiblty some kids toys still running.

Let us know what you find.

Merci,Marc


----------



## RobertEspo (Mar 14, 2010)

RobertEspo said:


> The "ringing" is a high-pitch continuous buzzing sound and it continues even after I flipped the main circuit breaker to the house. Can it be anything magnetic, or battery powered? I am really puzzled with this one.


Thanks for your response. I have found and resolved the problem. It turned out that a weight scale in the same room with a 9-volt battery was making the ringing sound. It appeared to be coming from the vent system, but was just a case of a bad battery in the scale making the piercing ringing sound. It's hard to believe it was something so simple.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Glad you found the problem. Reminds me of that "Friends" episode where Phoebe could not stop the smoke detector from beeping.


----------



## shaunvinc (Mar 8, 2011)

*Buzzing Bathroom scales*

OH Thankyou so much, Ive had this problem all day sending me bonkers. first time on this forum and a problem is solved your fab.:thumbsup:


----------



## SantaJerseyJoe (Apr 6, 2021)

RobertEspo said:


> Thanks for your response. I have found and resolved the problem. It turned out that a weight scale in the same room with a 9-volt battery was making the ringing sound. It appeared to be coming from the vent system, but was just a case of a bad battery in the scale making the piercing ringing sound. It's hard to believe it was something so simple.


I have the same exact problem, a high pitch noise that seems like it is coming from my bathroom fan. I turned of the breaker and same noise. We emptied the bedroom above that bathroom looking for an old smoke alarm or battery operated item. No results. We took the cover off the fan unit exposing the motor. Nothing obvious. It seems to fade in and out. Maybe the wind? I check the exhaust line out and it was clean an no obstructions.
Other post said the bathroom fan needs replacement. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paolo Mac (7 mo ago)

SantaJerseyJoe said:


> I have the same exact problem, a high pitch noise that seems like it is coming from my bathroom fan. I turned of the breaker and same noise. We emptied the bedroom above that bathroom looking for an old smoke alarm or battery operated item. No results. We took the cover off the fan unit exposing the motor. Nothing obvious. It seems to fade in and out. Maybe the wind? I check the exhaust line out and it was clean an no obstructions.
> Other post said the bathroom fan needs replacement. Any thoughts?


Hi did you ever get this resolved? I have the same issue also, even when there is no power to the unit. I've stripped it down, cleaned and washed, the fan blades are moving fine, however I still have this hi pitched whining noise, getting desperate now as I've just put my house on the market HELP!


----------



## gspiggle (5 mo ago)

I hope people are still watching this thread. My screeching bathroom fan noise happens twice a day at 7:47 and lasts an hour. I, too, can throw the main breaker without affecting the noise. Been happening for about a month now.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Without power the noise needs to be coming from something else.


----------

